# [RESOLU] Retour de mise en veille Hälp !

## Tanki

Bonjour à tous

Depuis quelques temps déjà mon desktop présente des soucis pour sortir de veille (le classique hibernate-ram)

Donc avant de m'adresser à vous, j'ai écumé Google, refait mon kernel from scratch, testé différentes version de pilotes xf86-video-nouveau et différents environnements de bureau.

Le bilan est le suivant, quel que soit le kernel ou le pilote le comportement ne change pas.

j'ai analysé Xorg.0.log mais pour moi c'est de l'hebreux :

```

(EE) [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x5b7b94]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x263) [0x5975d3]

(EE) 2: /usr/bin/X (QueuePointerEvents+0x5b) [0x45687b]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f8ed11bb000+0x4f40) [0x7f8ed11bff40]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x85e97) [0x485e97]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xb3777) [0x4b3777]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f8ed6046000+0x10bf0) [0x7f8ed6056bf0]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7f8ed4db2357]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7f8ed5e3e058]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWrite+0x1b) [0x7f8ed5e4037b]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_nouveau.so.2 (nouveau_bo_wait+0x87) [0x7f8ed392c897]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so (0x7f8ed3b31000+0xcc19) [0x7f8ed3b3dc19]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so (0x7f8ed3b31000+0xd133) [0x7f8ed3b3e133]

(EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (DRI2SwapBuffers+0x349) [0x584c89]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x1863b0) [0x5863b0]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3c471) [0x43c471]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29aea) [0x429aea]

(EE) 17: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7f8ed4cf360d]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29ebd) [0x429ebd]

(EE) 

(EE) [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.

(EE) [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.

(EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x5b7b94]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (QueuePointerEvents+0x5b) [0x45687b]

(EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f8ed11bb000+0x4f40) [0x7f8ed11bff40]

(EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x85e97) [0x485e97]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xb3777) [0x4b3777]

(EE) 5: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f8ed6046000+0x10bf0) [0x7f8ed6056bf0]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7f8ed4db2357]

(EE) 7: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7f8ed5e3e058]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWrite+0x1b) [0x7f8ed5e4037b]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm_nouveau.so.2 (nouveau_bo_wait+0x87) [0x7f8ed392c897]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so (0x7f8ed3b31000+0xcc19) [0x7f8ed3b3dc19]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so (0x7f8ed3b31000+0xd133) [0x7f8ed3b3e133]

(EE) 12: /usr/bin/X (DRI2SwapBuffers+0x349) [0x584c89]

(EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x1863b0) [0x5863b0]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3c471) [0x43c471]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29aea) [0x429aea]

(EE) 16: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7f8ed4cf360d]

(EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29ebd) [0x429ebd]

(EE) 

(EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  200 events have been dropped.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x34) [0x5b7b94]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (QueuePointerEvents+0x5b) [0x45687b]

(EE) 2: /usr/bin/X (xf86PostButtonEvent+0xdd) [0x49726d]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f8ed11bb000+0x5026) [0x7f8ed11c0026]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x85e97) [0x485e97]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xb3777) [0x4b3777]

(EE) 6: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f8ed6046000+0x10bf0) [0x7f8ed6056bf0]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (ioctl+0x7) [0x7f8ed4db2357]

(EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmIoctl+0x28) [0x7f8ed5e3e058]

(EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandWrite+0x1b) [0x7f8ed5e4037b]

(EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libdrm_nouveau.so.2 (nouveau_bo_wait+0x87) [0x7f8ed392c897]

(EE) 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so (0x7f8ed3b31000+0xcc19) [0x7f8ed3b3dc19]

(EE) 12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so (0x7f8ed3b31000+0xd133) [0x7f8ed3b3e133]

(EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (DRI2SwapBuffers+0x349) [0x584c89]

(EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x1863b0) [0x5863b0]

(EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3c471) [0x43c471]

(EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29aea) [0x429aea]

(EE) 17: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xed) [0x7f8ed4cf360d]

(EE) 18: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29ebd) [0x429ebd]

(EE) 

[  4568.933] [mi] Increasing EQ size to 512 to prevent dropped events.

[  4568.933] [mi] EQ processing has resumed after 227 dropped events.

[  4568.933] [mi] This may be caused my a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources.

```

bien sur ce log je l'obtiens par ssh via une autre machine.

Mais, car ce n'est pas tout, cela m'arrive aussi en pleine session sans qu'il soit question de mise en veille...

Pour information j'utilise la dernière version d'E17 dispo dans portage c'est à dire à 0.17.4

Et c'est là que je deviens chèvre, j'ai toujours un vieux blackbox installé sur ma machine, au cas ou, hé bien figurez vous qu'avec ce dernier la plantages n'arrivent plus quand je teste un 

```
hibernate-ram
```

 la session revient à son état normal

Alors je me suis dit que le coupable était consolekit ou dbus (vu que ces deux là ne se lancent pas lors de mon ouverture de session Blackbox)

mais ce n'est pas eux non plus

donc je sèche complètement je suis perdu, et à part un emerge -e system && emerge -e world il ne me reste plus des milliards d'options...

Donc avant d'aller bosser pour Monsieur Seguin, auriez vous quelques pistes à me proposer pour faire avancer le schmilblick  :Smile: 

merci d'avance

----------

## Tanki

Bonjour tout le monde

devant l'entrain que suscite ce sujet j'ai continué mes recherches et je suis arrivé à de nouvelles conclusions

premièrement en désactivant l'accélération de E17 le retour de veille semble mieux se passer, mon ordi est exploitable, à peu près

cela étant j'ai des messages d'erreurs dans mon dmesg, et dans /var/log/messages

/var/log/messages :

```

[ 1120.392566] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0]  ILLEGAL_MTHD ILLEGAL_CLASS

[ 1120.392570] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0] ch -1 [0x001fb24000 unknown] subc 2 class 0x0000 mthd 0x0860 data 0xf8b3854d

[ 1120.392579] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0]  ILLEGAL_MTHD ILLEGAL_CLASS

[ 1120.392583] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0] ch -1 [0x001fb24000 unknown] subc 2 class 0x0000 mthd 0x0860 data 0xf8b3854d

[ 1120.392592] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0]  ILLEGAL_MTHD ILLEGAL_CLASS

[ 1120.392596] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0] ch -1 [0x001fb24000 unknown] subc 2 class 0x0000 mthd 0x0860 data 0xf8b3854d

[ 1120.392606] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0]  ILLEGAL_MTHD ILLEGAL_CLASS

[ 1120.392609] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0] ch -1 [0x001fb24000 unknown] subc 2 class 0x0000 mthd 0x0860 data 0xf8b3854d

[ 1120.392618] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0]  ILLEGAL_MTHD ILLEGAL_CLASS

[ 1120.392622] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0] ch -1 [0x001fb24000 unknown] subc 2 class 0x0000 mthd 0x0860 data 0xf8b2844d

[ 1120.392631] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0]  ILLEGAL_MTHD ILLEGAL_CLASS

[ 1120.392635] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0] ch -1 [0x001fb24000 unknown] subc 2 class 0x0000 mthd 0x0860 data 0xf7b2844c

[ 1120.392644] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0]  ILLEGAL_MTHD ILLEGAL_CLASS

[ 1120.392648] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0] ch -1 [0x001fb24000 unknown] subc 2 class 0x0000 mthd 0x0860 data 0xfab2844c

[ 1120.392657] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0]  ILLEGAL_MTHD ILLEGAL_CLASS

[ 1120.392661] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0] ch -1 [0x001fb24000 unknown] subc 2 class 0x0000 mthd 0x0860 data 0xe0b7874f

[ 1120.392670] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0]  ILLEGAL_MTHD ILLEGAL_CLASS

[ 1120.392674] nouveau E[  PGRAPH][0000:04:00.0] ch -1 [0x001fb24000 unknown] subc 2 class 0x0000 mthd 0x0860 data 0x57b08149

[ 1120.412575] nouveau E[     PFB][0000:04:00.0] trapped write at 0x0000000000 on channel 0x0001fab8 [X[7098]] PGRAPH/DISPATCH/GRCTX reason: DMAOBJ_LIMIT

```

dmesg :

```

[  857.129007] nouveau E[ X[2645]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0001 [X[2645]]

[  872.129007] nouveau E[ X[2645]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0001 [X[2645]]

[  874.129085] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:04:00.0] channel 4 [X[2645]] unload timeout

[  889.129008] nouveau E[ X[2645]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000 [X[2645]]

[  904.129008] nouveau E[ X[2645]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000 [X[2645]]

[  906.129720] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:04:00.0] channel 3 [X[2645]] unload timeout

[  923.227007] nouveau E[enlightenment[2840]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000 [enlightenment[2840]]

[  938.227008] nouveau E[enlightenment[2840]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000 [enlightenment[2840]]

[  940.227196] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:04:00.0] channel 5 [enlightenment[2840]] unload timeout

```

j'ai fait quelques recherches supplémentaires sur Google avec certaines des chaines présentes dans les deux traces précédentes et à chaque fois je trouve le même type d'erreur avec un GPU identique au mien à savoir GT218, NVA8, NF50 Family (d'après les retours de Nouveau)

donc je vais dans un premier temps changer la carte graphique plus ancienne et voir ce que me donne un retour de mise en veille avec le bureau accéléré

je donnerai des news quand j'aurai effectué mon swap GPU

bien à vous  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

Ayé

j'ai juste passé 15 jours dessus

je m'y suis pris comme un manche je dois avouer

je ne suis même pas allé voir dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nouveau.conf

en fait j'avais une ligne

```

Option "GLXVBlank" "true"

```

en la masquant tout fonctionne comme il faut

comme quoi les problèmes les plus insolubles ont les réponses les plus simples

ça m'a permis de tout recompiler pour fêter le passage à gcc 4.7

je marque en résolu

----------

## boozo

'alute

c'est vrai qu'on t'a laissé un peu tout seul sur ce coup-là   :Embarassed:  mais bon à notre décharge : E17, nouveau, suspend-to-ram, ... ça limite un peu les utilisateurs ayant de l'expérience dans la conjonction des 3 (oui bon ok d'accord ce n'est pas une excuse valide par chez nous).

Mais bon après on est tout content d'avoir trouver en se creusant la tête pendant des heures hein ? (c'est un peu pour çà aussi qu'on aime gentoo non ? Il en faut toujours un qui défriche)   :Wink: 

Merci donc pour ton retour.

----------

## Tanki

il n'y a pas de quoi pour le retour  :Smile: 

j'ai été à la limite d'aller chialer sur #nouveau parce que je ne comprenais rien à rien

et puis j'aime bien défricher, c'est mon côté bourrin

par contre de tout recompiler ça m'a mis la grouille dans rox qui ne veut plus se lancer, y'a bien un bug sur b.g.o mais il est un peu en friche pour le coup

je vais voir ce que je peux faire et je remonterai les infos si j'en ai  :Smile: 

----------

